# Fix 125 gallon tank leak



## JMc (Oct 25, 2011)

I have an old 125 gallon tank that hasn't been used in a few years. It used to hold oscars, then assorted goldfish. The tank leaks from the back bottom corners. I tried to reseal the tank with silicon from the pet store but it still leaks. The tank is sitting there empty and I would love to fix it so it could be used again. Any ideas?


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, You need to cut away the old silicon first and clean the area well before resealing with new silicon. Fresh silicon won't stick to old silicon.


----------



## sik-lid (Sep 21, 2011)

Madtyk is correct. Remove every last particle of the old silicone then get some ge100% silicone for doors and windows. Tape off the all the seams so that after you silicone the tank you can remove the tape and have perfect lines just like the factory. I had to redo my 125 and it was a laboriuos procedure but now my tank is just like new. Their are some videos on youtube that show the process so check there for a reference and have fun. Good luck


----------



## JMc (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome- thanks for the tips! I never thought of trying the silicone for doors and windows. I will try this again. Would love to get the tank running.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Get the ge1 silicone as the ge2 contains mold inhibitors.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

Agree, make sure you use a suitable silicon as those with mould inhibitors can kill your bacteria


----------

